# Paludarium - Gray Tree Frog?



## JackBinimbul (Jul 29, 2018)

Currently I'm only going to be setting up a 20G freshwater aquarium, but my long term dream is a paludarium. Ideally somewhere between 30 and 55 gallon tank size. This will be a minimum of a year in the future, so I have time to plan very carefully.

We're talking the whole shabang. Expanding foam background with cubbies for ferns and bromeliads. Vines and branches and moss. ABG substrate with springtails and isopods. False bottom and waterfall/stream.

I've been looking into what would be the best inhabitant for what I'm wanting to do, but it's been a struggle. Unfortunately, I have a lot of very specific criteria that are complicating the process.

Firstly, I like the idea of adding fishes or shrimp to the water portion, if the water portion is large enough to support it. I will already have cories, RCS and Endlers from my fresh water tank. Even a single crayfish would be cool. I'm not married to this idea, but it would be an extra element to the tank and would give me a nice way to split populations if I wanted to. I know that mixing species is generally a no-no, so, again, this isn't something I _need_ to happen. It would just be a bonus.

I briefly thought about a hissing roach, but they drown at the drop of a hat. Most inverts just aren't going to work with water.

I don't want anything toxic. While I intend on being meticulous about securing the tank, I cannot guarantee an escape won't happen. I have cats and dogs and do not want to endanger them. So no salamanders or fire bellies. 

I want something that will appreciate both the land and the water. I can, however, adjust ratio as needed.

I don't want something that is going to live over 15 years. I can't guarantee my living situation that long and it would be unfair to the animal. So no turtles.

I will not use vertebrate feeders. No pinkie mice or feeder fish. I also need high humidity for most of the plants I want, so that nixes most lizards and snakes.

Brackish or marine also wouldn't work with the plants, so no mudskippers or hermit crabs.

I don't want something that is super fast and likely to bolt every time I open the tank. Unless I'm missing something, that leaves just a few frog species.

Since I live in Texas, I like the idea of something native. Gray tree frogs seem like they would meet all my criteria. They don't need special lighting, just the light for the plants will do. They don't need a heater (ambient heat from the light is fine) and will tolerate my house temps year round. They are likely to be more affordable from a breeder and if they somehow escape into the wild and manage to survive, they are not invasive.

Is this sound logic? Does anyone have experience with gray tree frogs? Is there a different suggestion someone would make?

Ultimately, if I end up making just a fancy home for plants and isopods, I'd still enjoy it, but if I can keep something else in it that would enjoy the habitat, I'd prefer it.


----------



## jtherr (Nov 2, 2017)

I think this is reasonable and would meet most of your desires.

The only things I can think of that may also need to be considered is that many tree frogs species are best kept with some sort of air flow and appreciate moderately high humidities. You mentioned high humidity for the plants, so thought I'd at least point that out.

My only other comment would be, are you tied to a 30g or 55g aquarium or just throwing out a relative size for the enclosure? Sadly most aquariums that are easily available are longer instead of taller. The grey tree frogs would do great in a zoo med or exo terra style terrarium that is 24 inches tall or greater. It would still make it possible to have a water feature, although those style tanks do have a constraint on the water depth.


----------



## JackBinimbul (Jul 29, 2018)

I was just throwing out a number for a size! I've actually been looking at the exo terra enclosures. They are super expensive, but I love the idea of the front opening doors. I did the math on the small tall and it would hold roughly 4 gallons of water. Enough for a couple of shrimp and Endler's or one dwarf crayfish. I'd just have to put the land portion on stilts so I didn't rob them of real estate.

I have time to look around for a suitable tank and hopefully I'll find something that doesn't break the bank!


----------



## jtherr (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh yeah buying them new is super expensive! I've had really good luck finding exo terras/zoo meds terrariums on Craigslist or even Facebook Market Place for a fraction of the cost. There are some brand new that have never had any inhabitants that people didn't use. There are also some gentle used ones that just need some sanitation to be used again.

Buying this way certainly has its risks, but so far I have been really happy with my purchases and the people have been normal enough haha.


----------

